# Happy Days are here



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Got a phone call this morning from the Highland Police Dept. They located one of my stolen guns from 29 years ago!
It's a Mauser action .270 cal. with custom made Fiddleback maple stock and a nice scope. Hope it's still in good condition. It was a very accurate gun, I was taken out ground hogs at 300 yards when I had it. Just had to post some good news.
They said it will take several days to get the paper work done then I can pick it up.
That's 3 guns out of 9 that we're stolen that I have gotten back over the years.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow, congratulations! I guess you never know when things will turn up, hopefully it's still in good condition for you!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If I could only get my Grand Dad's moose rifle back, stolen 37 years ago. Custom Mauser by C.G. Haenel and Sons, Suhl, Germany. Caliber was 9MM Mauser. Very classy rifle, color case hardened finish, Express rear sight with leaves for 100, 200, 300 yards, changeable bead/blade front sight, raised rib on top of barrel, checkered monte carlo stock with raised cheek piece. Made in the 1920's.
Stolen in North Palm Beach, Florida. I still have the police report.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

O.O Congratulations!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

God has indeed smiled on you.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

.

........................,,-~*~,,
......................./:.:.:.:.:.|
......................|;.;.;.;.;./
......................|.;.;.;.;.|
............._,,,,,_.).;.;.;.;.|
.........,,-":.:.:.:."~-,;.;.;.|
........(_,,,,---,,_:.:.);.;.;..",,
......,-":.:.:.:.:.""-,,/;.;.;.;.;.",
......__,,,,,,,,,___);.;.;.;.;.;|
...../"":.:.:.:.:.:.:¯""\;.;.;.;.;.,"
....\",__,,,,,,,,,,,__/;;;;;;;;;/\
.....\.::.:.:.:.:.:.:.;.);;;;;;;;;/:\
.......\,,,,,---~~~~;;;;;;;;,"::::\
.........."""~~--,,,,,,,,,,-"::::::::::\
...................\::::::::::::::::::::::\


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

WOW, congratulations! 

I had 2 stolen from Pensacola, FL in 1994, never recovered. 
Winchester 1200, 16 gauge
Ruger Mini-14


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Glad to hear it, after 29yrs I'm sure you'd pretty much written it off. I had 7 stolen when I was about 18, I got 2 of them back but my Remington 700 Mountain rifle in .280 Rem and Winchester M70 Varmint in .225 Win are gone forever I think. Those are the 2 I'd most like to have back. Congratulations again.

-Infidel


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

Congrats! Let us know how it looks, and even more important how it shoots!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

That's great. I hope it hasn't been beat on too much. Congrat's.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats something gone that long you think you will never see again. Getting it back is like Christmas with memories already attached!


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad to hear you had better luck than I have.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Got my rifle back today, and I am very happy with the condition. A few dings in the stock but the metal is pit and rust free. Whom ever had it took care of it and used it. They also put a better scope on it "Simmons 3X9" sling mounts and a custom sling- but the sling has a name on it. Here's a picture of it out of the box they had it in, I haven't cleaned it yet. It's a right handed action but a left handed stock with "Rosewood" accents on the fore end, pistol grip and butt stock.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

That is awesome..


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow!!! That's amazing!


----------

